# Looking for young/baby male hairless rat in West Virginia or light colored hair rat



## reneers (Aug 20, 2011)

We have three male rats from two of our local pet shops' feeder bins. They are our family's first rats and we just love them! I accidently stumbled across a rats-per-cage calculator which said our cage could house five rats! After some discussion about that with our three kids, we thought that it might be fun to get a rat that was a little different than the typical rat around here. I searched high and low and can't seem to find a hairless rat anywhere here. Does anyone have a young male hairless rat near Charleston, W.V. that they would be willing to sell to me? We might also consider a light-colored haired rat such as beige, cinnamon, etc. One of our boys is a PEW and we'd prefer not to get another as to not to confuse them so no PEWs please! Thanks!


----------

